# [UNSOLVED] Creative CA0132, is it possible?

## Martux

Hi!

Having this soundchip on my new Soundblaster Z card. Is it anyhow possible to get any sound out of it?

Gentoo is showing the device, KDE in Phonon and kmix as well, I can even see all the shiny additions like xbass and shit, but no sound whatsoever.

I am having a pure alsa setup, no sound daemons running... System is ~amd64, completely up-to-date, kernel is gentoo-sources-3.9.10.

Any hints appreciated.

----------

## Martux

Nobody here has a Soundcard like that?

----------

## Martux

What's the point of having a kernel driver for this device if it's not working at all?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

For me Linux becomes less and less an option as my daily driver. Sad that I would say that one day, after all these years, but I find Windows7 to do everything that I expect and use it daily now  :Sad:  only booting Gentoo to find out that this and that is not working and not likely to be fixed (well, not Gentoo's fault).

----------

